# A few Canary Island pictures



## Steve Fatula (May 28, 2018)

For those who might ever venture here. Please note these are volcanic islands, most of the islands are brown at best with lava rocks everywhere, however, we find beauty in that as well. There's actually a lot to do here. While they are off the coast of Africa, they are part of Spain, so, considered them 'European'.

One of our favorite things as odd as it may sound was a large cactus garden. This place had more types of cactus than I had ever seen, some quite striking. No way to post those poctures, too many.

This is a beach (obviously) near sunset on Lanzarote right down the street.





This was a view while mountain biking on a daytrip via ferry to La Graciosa island:


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 28, 2018)

I'll add one more. This was in a lava tube. This is an optical illusion. The area on the bottom is not a separate path, it was a 100% still pond of water reflecting! Was shocked when the guide threw a rock in, absolutely no idea!


----------



## lorenmd (Aug 23, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> For those who might ever venture here. Please note these are volcanic islands, most of the islands are brown at best with lava rocks everywhere, however, we find beauty in that as well. There's actually a lot to do here. While they are off the coast of Africa, they are part of Spain, so, considered them 'European'.
> 
> One of our favorite things as odd as it may sound was a large cactus garden. This place had more types of cactus than I had ever seen, some quite striking. No way to post those poctures, too many.
> 
> ...


where did you catch the ferry and which company did you book your bike tour? we will be there late november and we are all bikers so would be kind of fun to do. we are on lanzarote for one stop and grand canaria for another.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 23, 2018)

We didn't book with anyone, we just winged it. When you get off the ferry, you will see a few bike shops, in town, there are more (at least one). The Ferry on Lanzarote you catch from Orzola.

https://www.directferries.com/ferries_from_lanzarote_to_la_graciosa.htm


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 23, 2018)

They do have some jeep tours on the island as well, if you don't want the work of biking. It is somewhat difficult riding and terrain. Again, you can just pick them up upon arrival.


----------

